# Fish better than meat or chicken for protein?



## Rocas (Aug 7, 2005)

Everybody always suggests eating fish, I'm really not a big fan although I do take fish oil supplements. Does anybody know what the advantages of eating fish over say chicken or beef is?

I understand most athletes really like to mix fish into their diets


----------



## ricky_rocket (Aug 7, 2005)

Rocas said:
			
		

> Everybody always suggests eating fish, I'm really not a big fan although I do take fish oil supplements. Does anybody know what the advantages of eating fish over say chicken or beef is?
> 
> I understand most athletes really like to mix fish into their diets


It's good to get protein from a wide variety of foods. If you do eat fish make sure it's "wild" caught and not farmed. Atlantic Salmon is almost always farmed and is not good for you (there are chemicals in it for look and taste).


----------



## ReelBigFish (Aug 7, 2005)

yeah and farmed fish has less omega 3 fats and more omega 6 and are just over fattier because they just swim around in ponds their whole life.


----------



## Akkers (Aug 8, 2005)

In terms of protein, the best protein you can get is egg protein. But the type of protein is secondary to the amount you take in. Get variety.


----------



## crisg555 (Aug 8, 2005)

I





			
				madds said:
			
		

> In terms of protein, the best protein you can get is egg protein. But the type of protein is secondary to the amount you take in. Get variety.


I agree.  I have my egg whites almost every morning.


----------



## grant (Aug 8, 2005)

madds said:
			
		

> In terms of protein, the best protein you can get is egg protein. But the type of protein is secondary to the amount you take in. Get variety.


This is not entirely so, in terms of absorbtion it's true egg protein is utlized more than others however there are benefits to consuming protein found in red meat such as creatine and aminos, just as there are benefits to consuming fish for its omegas and chicken for it's lower fat

You want variety...


----------



## luke77 (Aug 8, 2005)

You don't have to eat fish if you don't like it - the main reason people include it in their diet is either because it's cheap (canned tuna) or because it has omega-3 fats (salmon, etc.). If you are taking fish oil, no need to "make" yourself eat fish.


----------



## grant (Aug 8, 2005)

luke77 said:
			
		

> You don't have to eat fish if you don't like it - the main reason people include it in their diet is either because it's cheap (canned tuna) or because it has omega-3 fats (salmon, etc.). If you are taking fish oil, no need to "make" yourself eat fish.[/QUOTE
> 
> canned tuna may be cheap but salmon is not


----------



## CancerNV (Aug 8, 2005)

Canned tuna/eggs/protein shakes ONLY


----------



## maze (Aug 8, 2005)

Fish protein is superior to chicken and beef.  Once Arnold and Columbu made a test, Arnold took beef and Columbu took fish, Columbu had the best gains in that period of time, from that day they preffered fish as proteing source. Of course Egg is the best of all.

We now live in a difficult time for food .. beef is full of hormones and antibiotics, chicken too and fish are grown in pownds where their diet is not optimal. I try to purchase my fish from the sea, (tuna is a good choice, alaska salmon too), beef and chicken from reputable farmers best if organic or grass feed.


----------



## Phoenix87 (Aug 8, 2005)

I remember reading in some mag about Jay Cutler's pre contest diet and besides mornings eggs and a turkey breast the rest of his protein is strickly fish... I forget where it was but he had it down to only two type he would eat.... Here's his profile and it has a sample meal plan so you can see what I mean...
http://www.muscletech.com/PROFILES/JAY_CUTLER/Jay_Cutler.shtml


----------

